# Bluetooth speaker



## koshamo (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi guys,

I have a JBL Flip 4 speaker that I want to connect to my FreeBSD Lenovo TP.

I did, what the manual said and further tried what this bugreport describes. I also read this thread.
I did hccontrol pairing and now try to connect to the speaker through virtual_oss and don't get a connection:

```
sudo virtual_oss -C 2 -c 2 -r 48000 -b 16 -s 1024 -R /dev/null -P /dev/bluetooth/f8:df:15:ab:6f:ba -d dsp

hw.snd.basename_clone: 0 -> 0
backend_bt: Could not connect to HC
```
Is there a chance to connect to the speaker? And if so, where should I look into? Any hints? I don't have any glue how bt actually works behind the scene.

Thanks
Jochen


----------



## jacekkowalczyk82 (Feb 10, 2020)

I am Running FreeBSD 12.1-REALESE and using CSR 4.0 Bluetooth  USB dongle.
I was able to connect to some cheap (below $4) Bluetooth audio receiver BTR-302 (v3.0 + EDR )
I was NOT able to connect  to JBL Flip 4 speaker nor Fioo uBTR headphones amplifier.

I wrote about my experience with Bluetooth at FreeBSD here 





						BSD Bluetooth audio
					

BT audio on devices without BT but with mini jack out and AUX ports.




					jacekkowalczyk82.github.io


----------

